# Knots



## Ianfish26 (Dec 31, 2012)

Went to yates with the fiance to get some cider and donuts. walked around for a bit than I saw a school of carp feeding so I of course brought the fly rod. I had two takes with two break offs at my tippet knot! Any sugguestions on strong knots for tippet to leader? I usually tie a double surgeons


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I usually use loop to loop for my leader to tippet using perfection loops. That said just make sure u r not trying tie a knot with too big of a difference in diameter between the tippet line and the leader line. The knot will slip a lot of the time. 

Maybe try a double UNI knot or a blood knot. I have NEVER had either slip even with a pretty big difference in diameters between lines. 

Did the knots themselves fail or did the line break at the knot. 

Hope this helps

J-


----------



## Ianfish26 (Dec 31, 2012)

The line broke at the knots


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

the double surgeons is more of a trout weight of fish knot were the fish are smaller. not talking a lake run brown trout as you can tell but like small trout. were the uni to uni line splice is better or a blood knot if you can get it to work.


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

I use double surgeon knots with carp no prob ! If I break um it's usually at the fly..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

here is some info on them knots and why i say it... from knot wars they used a Berkeley fishing line tester to do the tests. any ways was thinking the same things said here about the surgeons knot and the uni to uni knot.. any ways best of luck....


----------



## Ianfish26 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool thanks for the info guys!


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

There is a knot wars app for iPhone which gives the same type of video illustration for each knot. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

if the knot is holding and the line is breaking AT the knot maybe the issue is with line weight etc and not the knot?

J-


----------



## Ianfish26 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was using 8 lb tippet and leader. I am new to fly fishing so my line management is not the greatest by any means when fighting bigger fish lol but I wasn't to firm with the fish. I let them take there runs and with very little pressure applied I had my breaks so could be both inexperienced angler / bad knot?


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

The improved clinch knot works great for me, give it a try next time. Just remember to moisten the line before you pull the knot together.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

i had a book years ago on knots strengths. but can't seem to find it there are better not then the double surgeons knot and the uni to uni knot. i think the double surgeons is a 40% or 50% knot of total break strength of the line. so if the line break at 2 lb it will average about 1 lb break strength for the double surgeons knot. were the uni to uni connection is about 75% i think is what was said like said there are better. like on this page at link below there is the Palomar knot and other the Palomar is a 91% knot and one that is better then it on here too. and it is a 94% knot any ways will see if i can locate that book. any ways best of luck...


http://www.fieldandstream.com/photos/gallery/fishing/bass/where-fish/2009/02/strongest-fishing-knots


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey swaprat, would you know for any chance the knot strength on the improved clinch knot?


----------



## Danieljack (Sep 1, 2013)

According to the knot wars app the improved clinch knot is 20.4 for mono


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

flyfisher4life1 said:


> Hey swaprat, would you know for any chance the knot strength on the improved clinch knot?


the clinch not was a 50-60% now the improved version is about 65-70% if i remember right could be wrong thought? any ways best of luck to you...


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'll have to give the palomar knot a try.


----------

